# Ohio Musky Show



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

I plan on attending this show in Feb. Ive never been to it and was wondering if anyone could give their opinions/thoughts. 

Thanks!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

bring lots of money


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

ive already started putting in some overtime..... I got a felling its going to be a bad scene...


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The only thing I can add to what has already been said is bring more than lots of money.

Seriously it is a great time, and an even greater learning tool. The seminars are very informative. Be sure to bring a note pad because there is no way to remember all the information that is thrown at you.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

When is the show and where is it at?


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Feb 23, 24, 25.
at the Buckeye Hall Of Fame Cafe near Ohio State campus.
www.ohiomuskieshow.com


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've attended the last three...Here is my take based on my experiences. The seminars are informative, but you must be able to get past the sales pitch as each seminar (or most) is given by the exibitors, so they are trying to get you hyped about "their" products during the presentation. If you get past that, the general techniques and fishing information can be helpful. If you are looking for tackle geared to Muskie fishing, you can get some good deals as most exibitors are discounting. Some vendor/exhibitors are extremely arrogant, so expect the "attitude" when you talk with them. Again, some info is really useful, but they are here to make money, so there is a constant sales pitch coming at you. If you drop your guard, then it is true what others have said...you wallet takes a pounding. If you have specific products you need or want, then it is a good show to attend since you pretty much see it all in a small venue. Pick your seminar topics that you want to learn about and do take a notebook to write on...the first year I attended, I took notes on a flyer...long since lost or pitched! 

I will be there in spite of my criticism.


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks fugarwi7,
youre right you have to rember that they are there to MAKE MONEY!
i saw some friends of mine really get sucked in at this years DEERASIC CLASIC man did they spend some money! I am really loking forward to this show. I hope there are alot of small lure companys that i dont know about. some of my favorite baits come from ma and pop companys.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

edge13 said:


> Thanks fugarwi7,
> youre right you have to rember that they are there to MAKE MONEY!
> i saw some friends of mine really get sucked in at this years DEERASIC CLASIC man did they spend some money! I am really loking forward to this show. I hope there are alot of small lure companys that i dont know about. some of my favorite baits come from ma and pop companys.


Unless it has changed, there are only 1/2 dozen booths with mass produced tackle, all of the others are hand-made "sold at the seminars" lures and of course, they are the only ones you should be fishing with! Regardless, there is still a decent selection at the show.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

Wonder If There Are Going To Be Any Lures That Stay Out Of The Trees At This Show. I'll Buy You A Few "edge" So The Trolling Motor Battery Can Take A Rest. Hahah

I Am Looking Forward To This Pocket Lightening Event...so I Can Buy More Lures To Make My Wife Nag..


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Good one "White Worm" im sure you cracked your self up on that one.... Youre right though maybe i should stop buying those type of baits. It is a pain chasing all of my snags. Instead i think im going to start buying youre type of lures, you know the ones that are never allowed to go....
Just joking buddy, cant wait till this spring so we can chase the
"ELLUSIVE MUSKELLUNGE!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

I Got That New Dropbox That Needs Help Filling Up!!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

fugarwi7,

Quote:
Unless it has changed, there are only 1/2 dozen booths with mass produced tackle, all of the others are hand-made "sold at the seminars" lures and of course, they are the only ones you should be fishing with! Regardless, there is still a decent selection at the show.

Last Friday I drove to the Chicago Musky Show, I was hoping that there would be lots of hand-made "sold at the seminars" lures, as you described. There were quite a few, but way too many mass produced lures, and too many large dealers, Rollie and Helen's, etc... It was still enjoyable.
John
__________________


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The mom and pop lure makers are getting harder to come by. They get pushed out or bought out by the bigger companies.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> fugarwi7,
> 
> Last Friday I drove to the Chicago Musky Show, I was hoping that there would be lots of hand-made "sold at the seminars" lures, as you described. There were quite a few, but way too many mass produced lures, and too many large dealers, Rollie and Helen's, etc... It was still enjoyable.
> John
> __________________


I would like to go to that show sometime...it is a lot bigger than our local deal and I am sure has a ton of stuff to check out...I guess that is the difference between Chicago and Columbus.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Last minute reminder for the muskie show at Buckeye Hall of Fame...this weekend! I'll be there all day Saturday for the seminars and hanging out with my dad!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I think I will be heading down there at some time this weekend.
John


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll be there Sat. afternoon, I'll be wearing a yellow "Offshore Tackle" hat. Stop me and say Hi.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be there saturday from 10 til empty wallet


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigdaddy 300 (rick) and I went. A nice little show. My first time there. Picked up a couple of lures. Got a kick talking to that Dick's lure guy. I bought one of his lures for 10 bucks. I don't know how he sells them for that. I will add some more epoxy to it and see how it runs. I bought another fella's perch glider also.

What did you buy?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I went and wasn't impressed...fewer vendors than in recent past years...I think I saw esox leaving the show (camo OGF hat?) probably won't go next year...unless cabin fever has it's grip on me!


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I went down Saturday. I thought it was decent. I ended up with three lures and a new heavy rod. My Father-in-Law bought a lot of stuff. I think he said about $400.00 worth.

Spoke for a little bit with Tigger and Bigdaddy 300. Don;t forget to give me a shout about the walleye bite at 72nd!

The guy in the camo OGF hat was probably me.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

I Was There Saturday With Edge13. I Thought It Was Pretty Good. Learned Some Things From The Seminars, Bought A Rod And Plenty Of Lures. I Cant Wait For Some Open Water To Try Them Out.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I was there from 10 - 1:30. Quite a few empty booths. Very dissappointed that Guides Choice was not there. i usually spend most of my money with them. Rollie and Helen's was making a killing since Guide's wasnt there.
It was fun and I'll probably go back, but the Buckeye Hall Of Fame can take their $4 Rolling Rocks and cram 'em.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Guide's Choice is for sale, which may explain their absence.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I noticed the reduced number of vendors also. I&#8217;m hoping this is due to some of the bad weather they have been having in the Minnesota/Wisconsin area and/or the increased cost of gas and not due lack of attendance. 

Dallas


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ltfd596 said:


> I went down Saturday. I thought it was decent. I ended up with three lures and a new heavy rod. My Father-in-Law bought a lot of stuff. I think he said about $400.00 worth.
> 
> Spoke for a little bit with Tigger and Bigdaddy 300. Don;t forget to give me a shout about the walleye bite at 72nd!
> 
> The guy in the camo OGF hat was probably me.




It was nice to meet you also. We will definately keep you in mind for those big eyes


----------

